# Found: Garmin Forerunner 301



## mauric6943 (Apr 15, 2008)

Found: Garmin Forerunner 301

Found today on Santiago Truck Trail about 1/2 way between Luge and Old Camp. Device has a ton of rides/runs including a 38.5mi road ride on 9/21 in the LakeForest/Modjeska/North Tustin area

Let me know if it is yours


----------



## 55x11 (Apr 24, 2006)

mauric6943 said:


> Found: Garmin Forerunner 301
> 
> Found today on Santiago Truck Trail about 1/2 way between Luge and Old Camp. Device has a ton of rides/runs including a 38.5mi road ride on 9/21 in the LakeForest/Modjeska/North Tustin area
> 
> Let me know if it is yours


go on strava or garmin connect, check for the same routes and try to find the owner, maybe?
For example, Madjeska grade:
Modjeska Grade


----------



## mauric6943 (Apr 15, 2008)

Just discovered that when I power the unit up, the name 'Alberto R....' scrolls across the bottom for a second. Next step is to load all the rides/runs on to strava/mapmyride etc to see if something is marked as HOME. 

If you see this Alberto, I'm out of town for the next week so email won't receive a response until next weekend.


----------



## pro from dover (Jul 5, 2010)

test


----------



## pro from dover (Jul 5, 2010)

test


----------



## pro from dover (Jul 5, 2010)

test


----------

